# Two 11 week old puppies and their Mom playing!



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This afternoon I got the rare chance of bringing Keisel to see one of his brothers Keegan and his mom Miley!! I took a lot of pictures but here are a few teaser that I grabbed really quickly off the camera. I hope you enjoy them!!!

Try and guess which one is Keisel and which one is Keegan... lol


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Awwwww!!!! Cutest puppies ever! And the mom is beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful Pic's! Momma n Babies look Great! And Look at those Teeth! I must quote my Hubby, "Death by 1000 Puppy Bites!"


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cute! Love those smiles.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Such cute pictures!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I love watching the siblings play great pictures


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the crazy eye in the first pic! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

They're adorable! I love the mom and son photo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just to cute...you've sure got a good eye with the camera...all the pictures are great. I'd want to leave with all three.

Pete


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been a sad day here on the GRF, so it was so nice to see these pictures. I loved each of them. Such cute pups and beautiful mom.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Your puppy is so adorable. What camera did you use?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG - I can't pick a favorite pic - they are all precious!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

wow great pictures. love the one with all 3.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The pictures brought a smile to my face. Sweet faces. What a great play date.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

They are beautiful. Oh how I miss Jenni and Caesar.

Pat


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I can tell which is Keisel--he's the cuter puppy.  

I love the bitey face pics... Did Keisel try to nurse? When we had a get-together with Tucker's parents and sibs, one of the other boys headed straight for Mama's chest and the milk bar, and she said no in no uncertain terms! LOL


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this thread put a smile on a lot of your faces  Attached are a few more from that day for you all to enjoy! 

I love the one with Miley with a ball in her mouth and both of the puppies were like 'Wait - what was that?!' haha

Also the picture with the cat in the window watching them play. He was there the whole time watching the puppies in amazement lol



OutWest said:


> I can tell which is Keisel--he's the cuter puppy.
> 
> I love the bitey face pics... Did Keisel try to nurse? When we had a get-together with Tucker's parents and sibs, one of the other boys headed straight for Mama's chest and the milk bar, and she said no in no uncertain terms! LOL


LOL both Keisel and Keegan are cute!! 

When I first got Keisel at 8 weeks, I brought him over to the breeders about 5 days after I had him to play and he tried to nurse!! Miley didn't mind either - we had to keep her moving so he stopped. This time he didn't even try but I'm not sure if he didn't because his brother was there to get all his attention.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

goldenca said:


> Awesome pictures. Your puppy is so adorable. What camera did you use?


Thank you!! I have a Canon Rebel T3i that I use. I'm still learning with it, but for the most part I take the photos in RAW and edit them on the computer.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Just to cute...you've sure got a good eye with the camera...all the pictures are great. I'd want to leave with all three.
> 
> Pete


Thank you!! The more I practice with my camera - the better the pictures come out IMO. I take it everywhere - just having a puppy makes me have more practice because I always want to take pictures of him


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures, great play date for these adorable little guys. Mom is beautiful.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG! These pics are absolutely wonderful! Such precious pups!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kiesel*

Kiesel, Keegan and their Mom are all gorgeous and I just love the pictures!
I love puppies that look a little bit chubby(talking about the legs!)


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Roushbabe said:


> Thank you!! I have a Canon Rebel T3i that I use. I'm still learning with it, but for the most part I take the photos in RAW and edit them on the computer.



Is it the stock lens or did you get a zoom lens? What settings beside RAW? I have a T2i but all the settings are a bit confusing for me, coming from a point-and-shoot camera.

Keisel is such a handsome puppy. Keep the pictures coming...they make me smile.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

awesome pictures - all I need today. Thanks.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

goldenca said:


> Is it the stock lens or did you get a zoom lens? What settings beside RAW? I have a T2i but all the settings are a bit confusing for me, coming from a point-and-shoot camera.
> 
> Keisel is such a handsome puppy. Keep the pictures coming...they make me smile.


I have the stock lens (18-55mm) and a zoom lens(55-250mm) but I use the stock one most of the time. All these shots were taken by the (18-55mm) that came with the camera. For these pictures I put it in Sports mode because the puppies were constantly moving. Otherwise part of the picture will become blurry. I leave a lot of the options in auto (White balance, Picture style, etc). The reason why I have them in RAW is so when I do edit them on my computer - it doesn't distort the pictures that much compared to if they were taken in JPEG format. The T2i should have a good manual that came with it to help you get started. I also took a beginner photography class specifically for DSLR cameras that helped me a lot too that you might want to look into. It was only one class and wasn't too expensive. 

Thank you for your comments about Keisel - he gives me the excuse to take more pictures!!


----------

